# BBQ'n Stuff!...Got any Favorites to Share???..



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I like me some BBQ! :nod:...._As you may have noticed in a few pics here!_

And if you've never tried this..BBQ'n YAMS!!....Well, yam!..Yam!...Yam!!

...So I thought I'd share some damn good eat'n!.. _Maybe you can Too!_...*Share Some of your...Damn Good Eatin!!*

Tater sized, (bakers) yams work the best!...Trim the Nub on both ends and wash Um up good. Take a Longer piece of foil and roll the yam up three layers thick, and twist the ends!..

I light the bbq the same way every time!....All three burners ON FULL...Put the Yams on the upper rack (Grill top is fine) close the lid, and let it come up to temp, 500 degrees plus!!.....Then I throw on the meat, turn the burners down to idle if the meats wrapped, or 1/2 + if not!.....Brown then down! :lol:

*Important part!...Fire up a Good Stick when the BBQ get's Lit!!...*

An hour and a half later Or TWO!....And *Yam! Yam!, Yam!!* Dinner's On!! :mrgreen:...

Unwrap the Yam, remove the Skin...It really don't need anything else, But.... some butter and Brown Sugar!...Oh My!! :biggrin:

Enjoy!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes I've had them. Delicious!

When I lived in South America we used to stick them directly in the coals while making Asado (BBQ on a coal pit).


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

wow that looks delicious. I like to bbq, and enjoy making shish kebabs. I'll have to take some pics next time. whats the recipe for that delicious hunk of beef?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pulled Pork anyone?

Started with 19 Lbs of Boston Butt. Added my Secret Rub abd let it sit in the fridge overnight...









16 hours later, it's just about ready...









Chopped up and ready to go...









Plated...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

One more...

Smoked Whole Leg Of Venison...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob, I absolutely LOVE letting yams go on the grill. Sometimes instead of brown sugar I'll put some dried chiles in a converted coffee grinder & make a pepper rub with them. Mmm, yams with a nice, hot chile powder are great!

I also eat my weight in grilled corn during the summer. Husk the corn, wrap it in tinfoil, throw in just a splash of water and some cracked black pepper (or just a touch of salt & brown sugar if you're in the mood for something super sweet, or fresh oregano from the garden if you want something savory), and grill away.

Dale, I end up grilling/smoking about seven to eight pork butts per year because when I'm feeding a lot of people it's impossible to get any easier and everybody loves pulled pork sandwiches! It's usually an event (lots of beer & cigars) because I let it go ALL day on the grill, and I keep a constant supply of soaked applewood chips near the fire to flavor it. Yum.

Anyway, I end up grilling quite a few beets throughout the year, too. I rub them down with olive oil, a touch of salt & some black pepper then grill over low to medium heat for an hour (usually when I've got chicken thighs on). Wow, they come out tasty!

And lastly, for the non-traditionalist - pizza. I love thin NY style crust so I'll make a slow-rising dough, then cover the bottom grill grates with tinfoil and put all four of my burners on HIGH for a good 20 minutes. I'll re-flour the dough one last time to make sure it isn't sticky, then slide it onto the tinfoil for just a minute, then flip it for another minute. This allows the dough to get stiff enough to stand up to the toppings without getting flimsy so you can transfer it back into the grill for another five minutes or so to finish cooking. And what are the toppings? A thin homemade tomato sauce, basil and garlic from the garden & fresh mozzarella and shallots from the local farmers. If I really want to get wacky I'll chunk up a few pieces of prosciutto. It beats delivery every time!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I love yams as well on the grill. Sometimes I'll slightly boil them to soften, then slice them up and grill em. While grilling, I'll put on a little melted brown sugar/butter mixture and they come out great!! 

I also do salad on the grill all the time. Same with asparagus, corn, string beans and fruit. I love it all!

Specialties I enjoy are grilled scotch eggs, ABT's, Ozark Grillers and Pig Candy.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

All of those plates look really good right now...


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Add a touch of Pecan smoke, grill the corn also..Mmmmm! Brisket lover here, done nice and slow, nice and low.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Like the yams also.....

But for me it's smoked tri-tip!! I love me some long, slow and low smoked meat but tri-tip takes the cake!!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Nothing like some good butt :biggrin: Would love to try the Leg Of Venison, looks delicious!


----------

